# MTX MXA6001 Amp - Replacement Bass Boost?



## b__t (Dec 8, 2010)

I've had this amp for a few years and it hasn't seen much use at all due to the fact that the bass boost knob was somehow broken off the board and I wasn't able to locate it. I'm not sure how it happened but I had no success previously getting any info from the manufacturer. I basically just wanted to know what I could use to replace it, as I'd hate to have such a small part be the reason I never really used the amp. I'm no expert in electronics but couldn't I just pick up a potentiometer that would do the trick? I could solder it myself as I'm sure having it repaired would probably cost more than what it's worth. The manual says the bass boost allows one to select a boost level between 0dB and +18dB @ 40Hz. If someone could point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated. I've attached a picture of the board, where the highlighted portion shows the missing bass boost control on the left, and the gain control on the right. Thanks in advance,


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if it has a spot for an external one use that, should override the internal one.


----------



## b__t (Dec 8, 2010)

It does have a remote gain input, but would this be controlling the bass boost, or the gain? You would think it should control bass boost, although they call it remote _gain_. I will give it a try though if I can locate the control/wire it came with. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It's hard to tell in the photo, are those caps (capacitors) bulged or leaking... Directly to the right of the missing component.


----------



## b__t (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't see any signs of bulges or leaks in them, but here's a better photo.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Could've just been the photo.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Usually your local high end audio place has a person they send all there work to to get fixed(such as this). if you feel you are able to do the job the best place to find electronics locally would be radio shack also fleebay.


----------

